# I've Now Left.........



## Full Member (Oct 10, 2017)

.......the Meet on Anglesey and am making my way to the gathering on Shell Island. Late yesterday afternoon I drove past the 'proper' castle at Caernarfon and pottered down the single track road to LR Foryd Bay 2 (Gwynedd). It was a somewhat blustery night and at 0630 this morning I gave up on the cat-naps and have come to LR Caernarfon (Gwynedd) in anticipation of an easy stroll over the footbridge, past the castle and into Caernarfon after breakfast.

The photos show just how impressive the castle is and the view from the POI with the tide on the wane. The third photo is the view from LR Caernarfon (Gwynedd) at breakfast.


  

Colin ������


----------

